# Which type is the most intuitive?



## hauntedforevermore (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it INTJ? INFJ? One of the E's? (I've even met a few S's that have been abnormally intuitive.) I've always wondered this. :happy: Also, tell why you think a specific type is the most intuitive. Thanks!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd have to say someone with a dominate Ne or Ni would be more intuitive than someone who isn't dominate in Ne or Ni. I thought that went without saying?


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

The INxJ's and the ENxP's. N dominants.


----------



## seiei (Jul 21, 2013)

An Ni dominant. From there it depends on focus which is influenced by the auxiliary function. INFJs more intuitive regarding people and motivations. INTJs more intuitive regarding systems and motivations within *impersonal* settings.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

ENxPs and INxJs are both dominant intuitives. You can't say one is more intuitive than the other.


----------



## JayHill108 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have to ask-- Do you mean the most Ni dominant, or do you mean "intuitive" in the more informal sense? In this case, the aswer may be different, or really much more inclusive than the literal interpretation.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

If by intuitive you mean quick-witted, then that would be ENTP. If by intuitive you mean intuitive, then that would be INTJ/INFJ/ENTP or ENFP.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> If by intuitive you mean quick-witted, then that would be ENTP. If by intuitive you mean intuitive, then that would be INTJ/INFJ/ENTP or ENFP.


And if by intuitive you mean bunnies, that would be...?


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> And if by intuitive you mean bunnies, that would be...?


A couple of 2w3 ESFPs


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> A couple of 2w3 ESFPs


Wow, someone had an answer!


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> Wow, someone had an answer!


I have the oddest sensation that I should be apologizing right now.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I have the oddest sensation that I should be apologizing right now.


And that's why sensation is your inferior. It lies to you. Your former response was pure gold.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

hauntedforevermore said:


> Is it INTJ? INFJ? One of the E's? (I've even met a few S's that have been abnormally intuitive.) I've always wondered this. :happy: Also, tell why you think a specific type is the most intuitive. Thanks!


well, off the bat, it's gonna be an N dom
so ENTP, ENFP, INTJ or INFJ

imo, Feelers are more intuitive than Thinkers because they trust their guts more. 
so ENFP or INFJ. 

boiling it down to this, I would say INFJ because introverts overall seem more intuitive


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, off the bat, it's gonna be an N dom
> so ENTP, ENFP, INTJ or INFJ
> 
> imo, Feelers are more intuitive than Thinkers because they trust their guts more.
> ...


Also, INFJs are unicorns and everyone knows unicorns are incredibly intuitive. (the logic chain to the same conclusion has fewer steps my way. Just saying.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Aquarian said:


> Also, INFJs are unicorns and everyone knows unicorns are incredibly intuitive. (the logic chain to the same conclusion has fewer steps my way. Just saying.)


really? I thought they were all old village oracles who predicted herd migration patterns via visions sent by the spirits via the rocks and leaves. :tongue:


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> really? I thought they were all old village oracles who predicted herd migration patterns via visions sent by the spirits via the rocks and leaves. :tongue:


Yes you are correct ... but village oracles etc etc etc who are _unicorns_. Most people are so amazed by the mystical amazingness of INFJ amazeballs that they fail to notice the horn.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

*deleted*


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> really? I thought they were all old village oracles who predicted herd migration patterns via visions sent by the spirits via the rocks and leaves. :tongue:


Better than being an ENFP campfire dancer!


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> Also, INFJs are unicorns and everyone knows unicorns are incredibly intuitive. (the logic chain to the same conclusion has fewer steps my way. Just saying.)


Unicorns don't exist.

(Sry, inferior S couldn't resist...)


----------

